# Any tips on a gunky eye?



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby has a gunky eye today, I have bathed it with warm water and cleansed all around. 
It is only the one eye - and I don't want it to spread to the other, or for Ralph to get it.
It is irritating her as she is wiping her face on the bed, (beds washed!! ) to prevent reinfection - but she keeps doing it, I try to wipe down where she has wiped her face.
Apart from warm water bathing any other tips?
If it's the same tomorrow it will be off to the vets for drops as I suspect it may then be an infection??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It might be an infection, or she might have scratched her eye on a stick while running around outside or climbing fences etc or she might have something in it.
Cold black tea is a good gentle eyewash...
Hope Ruby is soon feeling better.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks marzi - cold black tea for her next eye bathe
Another question..... Do I make the tea from boiling water and let it cool??
Or from cold water??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Boiling and let it cool down.

She prob needs a bit of chloramphenicol too. It's practically inevitable that it will spread to the other eye and Ralph. I hope not though


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just bathed in the cold tea - this stuff you mention Ruth, can I get it over the counter or will it be a vet job?
And so it's a prevention rather than a cure for Ralph?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You can get it from the chemist! The human one is the same. Just keep doing what you are doing, that's all you can do to prevent the spread.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Ruth - will do, sounds a cheaper option! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Thanks marzi - cold black tea for her next eye bathe
> Another question..... Do I make the tea from boiling water and let it cool??
> Or from cold water??


 I'd love to see you make tea with cold water 
Hope her eye improves.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Just catching up...how are you getting on with Ruby's eye? Poor little poo xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Off to the vets today with her, she couldn't open it this morning bless her.
Ralph is due boosters & Ruby's are overdue 
So a family outing it is!! X


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, good luck then. Poppy loves going to the vets, so many furry friends and people always coo over her - the vet kisses her


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph loves to sniff the wall outside - he's there for ages checking out everyone's wee!! 
It must be like face book for dogs!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hope she is ok Tracey, I'm glad you are going to the vets. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Back from our family outing!!
Ruby has drops, twice a day - no scratches on her eye which is good - Ralph can have them too if he starts with it. Poor girl, it's very inflamed on the membrane just inside her eye 
Ruby had lapsed on her boosters  - I usually get text reminders, so she's had her vaccs & needs her other one in 4 weeks.
Ralph's booster was due next month - so he had his early - and a special anal treat for Ralph!!  - he now has a lovely bum!! 
& to finish it all off up to date with fleas and worms treatments!!
Had a lovely walk & they can both get a bath later!! I might even let them sleep on my bed after all that!!  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jot of conjunctivitis!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Jot of conjunctivitis!!


Yep! Just hope she doesn't get it in her other eye or Ralph gets it, I washed all her bedding yesterday after she wipe her face all over it - but of course she's done it again today, hopefully the drops will start working in a couple of days - she is a little subdued with it too - she completely ignored me as I munched on some crisps last night...... Unheard of, she's usually right behind you the minute you even touch a crinkly packet!!  x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope she is much happier very soon and back to pestering for crisps


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yep! Just hope she doesn't get it in her other eye or Ralph gets it, I washed all her bedding yesterday after she wipe her face all over it - but of course she's done it again today, hopefully the drops will start working in a couple of days - she is a little subdued with it too - she completely ignored me as I munched on some crisps last night...... Unheard of, she's usually right behind you the minute you even touch a crinkly packet!!  x


Awk it's just so annoying for her. You know what it's like if you ever have it. Itchy city!


----------

